
I, Nanny: Robot Babysitters Pose Dilemma - robg
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/12/babysittingrobo.html
======
jerf
Actually, a more interesting question: What happens when a robot is a _better_
nanny than a given (for the sake of argument, crappy) parent? And shortly
thereafter, what happens when the robot is a better parent... _for some
powerful entity's definition of "better"_?

Interesting times are coming at us fast!

